# b-day present stone



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2011)

so a while back, i got myself a shoubu suita as a birthday present to myself... it came as a highly recommended stone. Then, with the opening of the store and whatnot, it just sat there for a month. I finally had a chance to start using it last week and wow... i think i found my newest favorite stone.

I'm going to try to post some pics of the slurry and finish, but i'm getting some sweet kasumi finishes off of this stone. Here are some pictures of the stone when i got it:

















anyways, when i get into the shop tomorrow, i'll try to take some pictures of the finishes i am getting from this stone... its sweet


----------



## mainaman (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks good John, I am looking forward to see pics of the finish it leaves.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jul 12, 2011)

Dayum, that thing looks hyooge! Certainly no chump change.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2011)

haha... its a pretty large stone... roughly 205mmx75mmx60mm

anyways, here are some pictures of some finishes i was playing around with yesterday using this stone














I'll try to get some slurry/sharpening pics later today


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 12, 2011)

Good things come to people who wait....


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. Nice.


----------



## geezr (Jul 12, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> Wow. Nice.


+1
the bag for the stone is nice too vg:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2011)

ok... here we go with some sharpening pics:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 12, 2011)

That looks like a fun stone Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2011)

indeed it is :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 12, 2011)

Just don't wear the stamp off or it'll become useless...LOL


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2011)

haha


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 12, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Just don't wear the stamp off or it'll become useless...LOL


 

Haha... where is that damn wink emoticon...


----------

